# HDMI or Component AV



## Rhino_Man (Feb 2, 2009)

I recently came upon an LG 32 inch HDTV with multiple HDMI inputs as well as Component AV. Assuming I have the money for it, would HDMI (specifically higher quality cables like monster cables or something similarly well made) work better with video on my Xbox 360 then the component cables I have on it right now? if yes, why, if no, why not? I'd like to know for future shopping reference.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Its doubtful you'll see much of a real difference with that size screen. When you get in the 50" range the digital picture transfer from HDMI can be better than the analog from the component. But it really depends on a lot of things for example the quality of the conversion/scaling circuits of your TV (if using HDMI) versus your Xbox (if using component).

Yes, high quality cable is better than cheap Chinese junk. But Monster is (IMHO) over priced. 

Article


----------



## Rhino_Man (Feb 2, 2009)

cool, thanks. That's good to know. I should go test but I don't have hte money right now since I'd need to go and buy a new x-box (I have second generation x-box, prior to them getting HDMI). I think I'll just live with the component connection since it seems to look pretty good already.

The TV supposedly goes up to 1080p but I haven't figure out how to get it to do that and the instruction book isn't telling.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I use HDMI for my cable box and component for my 360. Both output at 1080i and look fantastic.


----------



## HD-Dave (Feb 9, 2009)

*you really should get an hdmi*

I cant say for sure how much, but you are always better off with an hdmi cable. you can get one from monoprice for $6.99. 

HDMI is ALWAYS better than component. bandwidth isnt the only reason. reliability (less loss).

for more info, check this story
 All About Cables


----------

